# Lost my Allie yesterday



## Rockalicious (Nov 23, 2020)

I am so sorry to hear about Allie 💔 She looks like she was a super sweet girl, and although we are never prepared to lose them, it hurts so much more when they go fast and unexpectedly. I'm glad she was able to tell you it was time, though, and I'm glad you did the loving thing by ending her suffering. She trusted you, and you did right by her. Please don't feel guilty about thinking about getting another golden so soon; bringing a new dog into your life, regardless of how quickly you make that decision, is not a betrayal. It is a tribute to the love you had for Allie, and it's a way for her and the love she had for you to live on in your life. Sending hugs 💞


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Allie.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

I am very sorry for your heartbreaking loss of your golden Allie. Our goldens are so intricately linked with our lives, it's difficult to imagine life without them and I am sorry for all the heartache you are going through...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Allie. I wish I knew of a dog for you. I know how hard it is to do without a Golden in the house. Where in the country do you live? Sometimes breeders on here hear of an available adult.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. They all leave such big holes in our hearts. 💔

You may want to start a second thread in another section about looking for an adult. You’ll get more relevant replies that way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Allie.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Allie.


----------



## MegPalm4479 (6 mo ago)

Carolm62 said:


> My Allie was diagnosed Friday with neuroendocrine cancer, Tufts vet said aggressive & she won’t have long. I brought her home to love her for as much time as we had left together. Loved her up Friday night. Sat woke at 630 to find her eyes telling me she was ready, still can’t believe her time went so fast.
> I can’t wrap my head around how this happened so fast within such a short time.
> Ive had goldens the last 35 years & this is the first time I don’t have a dog, I’m so lost.
> I feel guilty thinking of another golden so soon, but I jace to have a dog in my life to spoil rotten.
> If anyone knows of a young adult golden someone is looking to rehome please tell me


I’m so sorry about your loss of Allie. We lost our beloved Alice ( many nicknames - including “Allie” and “ Allie - Bear “) in feb We are still so sad - but at the same time I know this house needs that Golden Love. I try to remind myself that the amazing life Alice had - and the happiness and unconditional love she gave everyone - is worth the pain and sadness of losing her. I’m sure our pups are romping around together in doggie heaven


----------

